
When will alien life be proven? - s4sharpie
http://www.paddypower.com/bet/novelty-betting/novelty-bets/alien-existence?ev_oc_grp_ids=512035
======
gloryless
The phrasing should be along the lines of: "life originating outside of the
planet earth."

If we found evidence of life on a moon or comet or asteroid, you would still
lose the bet. The current phrasing says "on another planet."

